# Reward for the winner ??



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, i was wondering if is there any reward for the winner from the photo contest ?? If not then any suggestions ??
I do have some ideas but would like to heard from each of you first hehe, thanks.


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

What about a banner?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Uhm.... A siggy? A special profile picture?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, there aren't any rewards. You would have to take that up with Admin.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, technically, the winning photo on the front page for a month is the reward.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Right.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bragging rights


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

What about you get to come up with a theme for the next compotiton? 

And yes, bargging rights. You should be allowed a monster siggy that says "I WON AND YOU DIDN't HAHAHAHAH!!"


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh well, i was thinking since there is a photo contest each month from this forum and there is a winner, you may be interested to get a fish for free. 
There is a breeder who live more in the north and he breed betta. He told me that if the members are interested, he is willing to send to you a hm, ct or hmplakat free as long as you are willing to pay for shipping and handling fee.
He has a lot of betta that has fins and tails damage.
Maybe i will ask another betta forum, they may be interested.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I would support the free betta prize if not for the fact that i know myself any many other can't always afford shipping, especially as night get colder.

I's say a custom banner or forum icon with the month/year and such that they won on it would be awesome  and a breat way to brag lol. Like those"My child is an honer student and BLAHBLAHBLAH" bumper stickers.
Or art, if you know someone who draws and is willing to do so for the winners.
I personally love art. especially hand drawn.

On another site that had dressable avatars i would occationally have someone draw me avi art and i'd have them mail me the hard copy if they drew it by hand.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

On another forum I visit that does monthly contest, the winner would get a little message beneath their name/description when posting

Like, if Bambi above me won, you would see

Bambi
Junior Member
_Betta of the Month Winner!!_
(Avatar picture)
Join date: Sep 2011
Posts: 212

etc. Nothing special, but it's a little thing to show off everytime you post for that whole month. After the month it goes to the next person. I won two pictures in the same month on a forum and so I got a special double message 

But the best part is just having that pic up there that everybody sees, lol!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a free betta if you win but it depends on shipping too


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

whoops i didnt see it was this old my bad


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, I support the free betta thing too.
I'm also in CA(simi valley, ventura county), and I'm a breeder as well, I'm willing to give out fish for winners. Excellent breeders and very few with torn fins. if for any reason that breeder cant do it anymore, i can substitute. Consult with an admin, though. Honestly I thinks its a great idea.


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

So do I. The free betta thing would be totally sweet although if I won I wouldn't be able to take it as i don't have enough room for it, but still a good idea.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Or if for people who can't take live fish, maybe they could get some other item for their aquarium... Like maybe a live plant or a bottle of pH down, or an air pump... This would be a good idea, really.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

What about those outside of USA, what do they get if they win? lol Free Bettas not fair


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

There will be extra shipping/handeling fees... But its possible. Those of you subscribed to Aquarium Fish International know of their giveaways, if you find the answer to a question, which is hidden in the mag, you can be eligible to win prizes, like a mag sub, filter, and a lot of other things...
We might be able to implicate that, in a way.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not possible to send a fish to Canada from USA, and if it were then it could easily get to over $70 in shipping and stressful on the fish lol 

I'm cool with something simple like being allowed a bigger siggy for the month, or having something under your user name... OR even a cool colored username?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, I would be willing to do a hand-drawn peice of artwork of any Betta (Or if they want another pet done, but I fail at people....) they choose, or I could do multiple pictures. 

Might take somtime though.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I like the colorful name and the drawing idea a lot! We should ask the admin


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with asking Admin. I think it would be nice to have special recognition for the month with a special thing in the person's sig.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

How about when a person wins admins can decorate the home page with the winners picture and name? besides putting it in the corner. like maybe on the top so everyone can see!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Other forums show recognition with a small banner in the signature of the winning member, some show no recognition at all. IMO the winners should be happy their picture is even displayed on the main page.

Sending live fish or even non-live prizes would get very hairy very quick. Especially since the winner would have to pay for shipping.. that opens it up to turning into a scam on the part of the person who would be sending the fish.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Other forums show recognition with a small banner in the signature of the winning member, some show no recognition at all. IMO the winners should be happy their picture is even displayed on the main page.
> 
> Sending live fish or even non-live prizes would get very hairy very quick. Especially since the winner would have to pay for shipping.. that opens it up to turning into a scam on the part of the person who would be sending the fish.


Yeah that is true. I think a banner that says like November 2011 winner with your fishy =)


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Yeah that is true. I think a banner that says like November 2011 winner with your fishy =)


Oooo! I think that'd be awesome! Who's gonna ask Admin?


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it would be pretty cool if winners got a banner or siggy. good idea!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that receiving something other than the fact that the member won the contest ad has the winning picture displayed publicly, is a asking for too much, especially when there is someone else buying things with their own money for someone else unless they are willing to and have the money to.

There are people who have things to do outside of this forum and what if for one money someone isn't able to do it? It will create more problems than there already are. That is just my opinion.

I agree with 1fish2fish, the winner should be happy that they won and have their picture displayed on the homepage.

The signature banner isn't a bad Idea. 

The free fish thing would also not be a good idea as 1fish2fish said. Though I think it would be a little unfair if the lets just say that there was someone that wins two months in a row just for arguments sake. Yes they win rightfully, but it might also get a little expensive for the admin or even someone else to buy a fish every month.

Lets not get to greedy here.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that receiving something other than the fact that the member won the contest ad has the winning picture displayed publicly, is a asking for too much, especially when there is someone else buying things with their own money for someone else unless they are willing to and have the money to.
> 
> There are people who have things to do outside of this forum and what if for one money someone isn't able to do it? It will create more problems than there already are. That is just my opinion.
> 
> ...


I agree. The fish thing is too much hard work, because it might get shipped sick or dead. Then that will start a HUGE argument. Plus, if that person wins and doesn't want a betta (or can't keep more) then it will be hard shipping it back.


----------

